# Delta tenon jig



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hello, does anyone have or know where I can get a owner's manual for the Delta 34-182 or a 34-183. Thanks for your help, it's the older tenon jig from the 50's or 60's, Clarkie.


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

http://media.ptg-online.com/media/dm/OwnersManuals/20050202095027_En1342471-02-02-05.pdf

google is a great resource also


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info, maybe I should have just said the older model from the 50's for the tenon jig. The link you sent is for the new version, thanks again for helping, Clarkie. What I need is the schematic for the jig, the one I have is missing the piece for doing angles like 45 degrees, etc.


----------

